# zwinkereffekt auf bild



## sandfloh (23. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen 
bin noch neu hier und hab direkt eine frage 
ich bin auf der suche nach einem tut bei dem man auf einen foto
dann den effekt hat,als würde man mit einem auge zwinkern.das hab
ich gesehen auf http://www.re-page.de/forum
dort hat es die dana als profilbild.hab mich auch durch die seiten gelesen,aber genaues konnt
ich da nicht finden,zumindest nicht ausführlich.
und ich finde den effekt so schön.
vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen
liebe grüssle heike


----------



## fluessig (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo Sandfloh,

soetwas geht mit einem animiertem Gif, d.h. du erstellst von deinem Avatar zwei Bilder, eines mit offenem und eines mit geschlossenem Auge und speicherst beide Bilder in einer gif Datei. Die genaue Ausführung kommt auf das Bildbearbeitungsprogramm an, welches du verwendest (dort kannst du z.B. einstellen, wie lange geblinzelt werden soll indem du die Dauer für die Darstellung mit geschlossenem und offenen Auge festlegst).

Da du neu im Forum bist bitte ich dich die *Netiquette* zu lesen. In unserem Forum wird wert gelegt auf korrekte Groß- Kleinschreibung. Bitte beachten.

Grüße
fluessig


----------



## sandfloh (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo Fluessig
Danke erst mal für den Tip mit der Rechtschreibung.Bin ehrlich,hatte das nur überflogen.Soll aber nicht wieder vorkommen.
Aber nun zu dem Effekt,gibt es da irgendwo ein ausführliches TutIch arbeite
mit Photoimpact X3 und dem Gif-Ani.Deine beschreibung reicht für mich Blondine nicht aus.
grüssle Heike


----------



## fluessig (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo Heike,

ich benutze Photoimpact X3 nicht, darum kann ich dir an dieser Stelle leider keine große Hilfe sein. A propos Hilfe, hast du die denn mal im Programm bemüht? Ich bin sicher, da wird was zum Thema Gif Animation erklärt.

Und stell die Blondinen nicht unter so ein schlechtes Licht - ich hab 2 ständig um mich rum, die eine Informatikerin, mit einem besseren Schnitt als ich, die andere Fahrzeugbauingeneurin. Die haben's schon drauf, da wirst du das mit der Animation auch noch hinbekommen.

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand mit Erfahrung in Photoimpact, um dir das zu erklären.

Grüße
fluessig


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Januar 2009)

Hi,
bei der X3 ist kein Gif animator mehr dabei.
Aber es gibt ja noch genug freie Gif Animationsprogramme.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sandfloh (29. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen und guten Morgen zusammen 
den Gif-Ani hab ich mir unter benutzerdefinierte Installation seperat drauf gemacht und ihn vom Pi-X3 aus unter Web und dann Hilfsprogramm verknüpft.So kann ich weiterhin den Ani nutzen und ihn vom Pi aus starten :suspekt:
Mit dem gesuchten Effekt hab ich schon gesucht und gesucht,und in der Photoimpact Bastelschule kommt das Tut leider erst etwas später  .Bis dahin werd ich mich also noch etwas gedulden müssen  und meine Aufgaben weiter brav machen.
In der Psp Schule hab ich jetzt erst angefangen.
Liebe Grüssle Heike


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Januar 2009)

Hi,


> den Gif-Ani hab ich mir unter benutzerdefinierte Installation seperat drauf gemacht und ihn vom Pi-X3 aus unter Web und dann Hilfsprogramm verknüpft.So kann ich weiterhin den Ani nutzen und ihn vom Pi aus starten


Na super ein Problem gelöst.
Also was den "Effekt" betrifft so mußt du das so machen wie es Flüssig schon gesagt hat. Beschreib doch mal was du für ein Problem genau hast.

Gruß


----------

